# Smoking yellowfin tuna



## aussiejonl (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi fellow smokers (pun intended), I'm AussieJonl originally from Denver, CO.
I live down under in Perth, Western Australia (past 21 years) and so glad to see this forum as I love smoking my meats.
I have a Texas Ranchero Smoker, which I really like.
I've been smoking for some 30 years taught by my dad in Denver.


Now I do have a question I would like ask:

I used to marinade yellowfin tuna with brown sugar mixed with spices overnight before smoking and now since its been years I've forgotten some of the mixtures that I used.  Does anyone have any tips on smoking a 2kg chunk of tuna.  I remember I would score it and fill the slits with the mixture and then smoke it until it has some red in the middle.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

AussieJonl


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

I did a search & here is some reading for you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=smoked+tuna&=Search

Al


----------



## gearjammer (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello and  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to you.

Glad you decided to hang out with us.

Have fun.

   Ed


----------



## gary s (Aug 9, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a hot day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcome to SMF...Kind of hard guessing what your ingredients were. Denver and Colorado is heavily influenced by Chiles and Cumin, a distinct Southwestern flair. Western expansion and the railroad brought a lot of Asian influence to the area. Based on that, I would have to guess...Brown Sugar, Rice Wine or Sherry, Soy Sauce, Garlic, Ginger, Ground Chile (Ancho, Guajillo, Pasilla, Chinese Tien Tsin/Tianjin ), a bit of Cumin, and Black Pepper, would make for a great flavor. Smoke with a light flavored wood at 225°F to an IT of no more than 120°F for a Rare center and keeping theTuna from getting dry...JJ


----------

